# Where to Place Moisture Barrier



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

I store my hay for a short term in a building on pallets. Problem is that that surface water leaches inside the building at one corner and along one side. The bales on the pallets in that area draw the moisture up and molds the hay bales. Next year I plan to use a heavy plastic to try to prevent this from happening. Questions is, should I place the plastic on the ground under the pallets, or on top of the pallets under the Hay? Or is there a better way to tackle this? Outside grading is not an option. There are gutters on this building and the back side of the one next to it so it is not roof run off that is causing the problem. It is rain hitting the side of the building and running down and leaching in.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We have always placed ours on top of the pallets under the hay. That way, if the plastic doesn't get any holes in it, we can use it again next year. Just my thoughts


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

Try putting heavy plastic on the ground under the pallets, and running it part way up the wall, double up the pallets in that area and put plastic between the pallets. Also is there any way you can set up a fan to move air under the pallets?

I too have had to stack on pallets in a shed. I put plastic on the ground, double skids, and set up a tunnel under the pile that I moved air with a small box fan. It moves just enough air to work just fine.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

You are trying to fix your engine with JB Weld. Fix the drainage!!!!!!!!! Putting plastic next to uncured hay is not a good practice. Hay needs to breathe a few weeks first.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorta sounds like the sidewalls of the building are partially in the dirt, or at least the floor of the shed is lower than the dirt outside. That is a problem. I think about half of our buildings are that way, and at some point in time, I'll get a grader and fix the problem. But the plastic under the pallet will work, and it's much better if you run it just a few inches up the side wall. You'll have to run to a little higher than the outside dirt, or however high the water comes in. If you allow the plastic to be low enough that water can run onto it, then the water cannot get away. I would be concerned that plastic right against fresh hay would cause mold.

Rodney


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wht isn't grading an option? If it can't be graded I'd bury a four inch tile around the perimeters, then add 6-9" of rock over the tile. The wettest corner of the barn a person could even fill the trench their with rock.

Did I mention we have a tiling machine and install tile as well in our 'spare' time"?


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

Tile was my first thought also, worst case then would be the need for a pump is there is not enough grade going away from the barn.


----------

